# Looking for 1H trailer in MI, OH, IN area



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow that is going to be hard to find. Have you thought about going to a 2 horse and using the extra space for hay, tack, etc.?


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I have actually seen a couple floating around craigslist, but I didn't have the money at the time. 

My boyfriend seems to think the most my jeep could pull would be a one horse, but I am looking into it a bit more. There are a ton of really nice little two horses for sale right around me in my price range.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Unless it's a nice single, like a Brenderup, a two horse trailer is going to be much safer than a one horse. I wouldn't be pulling ANY horse with a Jeep, JMO, but I don't know that a two horse would weigh that much more than a single... but I could be wrong of course.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

If your doing some research, check out a weight distribution hitch. It may add to the cost of the trailer but you could maybe pull a bit more with it.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

CheyAut said:


> Unless it's a nice single, like a Brenderup, a two horse trailer is going to be much safer than a one horse. I wouldn't be pulling ANY horse with a Jeep, JMO, but I don't know that a two horse would weigh that much more than a single... but I could be wrong of course.


 
My jeep has a 350 small block swapped into it.  


The more I read about a one horse the more I find it less appealing, it sounds like they have a bad rep for having a lot of tongue weight, so my search has kind of switched to looking for a light weight alum trailer or a stock type trailer.


----------



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

Aluminum is definitely the way to go when you're looking for a small trailer. Have you tried this website: www.horsetrailerworld.com

We just sold a trailer there and there are tons of trailers for sale. Every shape, size, and color.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I think most of the trailers on there cost about 1000 more than I can spend.

I am getting a little discouraged, a lot of people say that pulling with a jeep is a bad on the tranny and the breaks aren't really ment for it. 

I want a trailer so bad!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Well the BF re-encouraged me that the jeep can indeed pull a horse trailer, we would just have to do some upgrades on the breaks, which he made sound super easy, but then again he made the engine swap sound like it would take a weekend when in reality it ended up taking two months.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Really, there is a reason you're hearing it's not good to tow with a Jeep, and there's no way I would... this coming from someone who was in a bad accident that flipped her 3 horse trailer being hauled with an F150...

But years ago I pulled my light (2200 pound) two horse wtih my Jeep Cherokee with one mini in it and it was really hard on the Jeep... and for safety of the horse and you... I just wouldn't! But I am super paranoid about hauling, even before, but especially after, my accident. BTW the accident involved no one but me, tire problem on a freeway with a semi next to me and lost control and went spinning in the middle (between the northbound and southbound lanes) and totaled both the truck and trailer, but somehow my horse managed to only have knick above her eye (mini, probably would've been BAD if full size horse).


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

CheyAut said:


> Really, there is a reason you're hearing it's not good to tow with a Jeep, and there's no way I would... this coming from someone who was in a bad accident that flipped her 3 horse trailer being hauled with an F150...
> 
> But years ago I pulled my light (2200 pound) two horse wtih my Jeep Cherokee with one mini in it and it was really hard on the Jeep... and for safety of the horse and you... I just wouldn't! But I am super paranoid about hauling, even before, but especially after, my accident. BTW the accident involved no one but me, tire problem on a freeway with a semi next to me and lost control and went spinning in the middle (between the northbound and southbound lanes) and totaled both the truck and trailer, but somehow my horse managed to only have knick above her eye (mini, probably would've been BAD if full size horse).



Glad you and the horse were alright....

With the jeep you really need to consider the brakes, tranny, and weight of the trailer. Look into the manufacture specs and recommendation; they are there for a reason.

With an accident like CheyAut any time you have a blown tire and are traveling at a higher speed you are at risk to tip, spin out, etc... I’ve seen cars pulling nothing blow a tire and end up flipping (or like me get sucked into the ditch). And Ive seen semis tipped into the ditch. F-150s or 1500s for that matter have no problems pulling a horse trailer as long as it is under the manufactures recommendations. You may end up dropping a tranny sooner then a bigger truck- its all in how you drive and what kind of terrain you are in.


----------



## rambuck (Jun 26, 2009)

I thought I knew where one was, but it was a 2-horse. Sorry though. I see a couple every now and then floating around behind an old Explorer or Cherokee. Those trailers always put a smile on my face.


----------



## Rugersremi (Mar 27, 2009)

Girl...I am right there with you! I have a Jeep Wrangler and was looking into trading it in so that I could still have my Jeep but also pull a trailer..NOPE, not going to happen..Jeep's, are just not made to pull that kind of weight.

So, looking into an older truck that can pull a trailer and still have my Jeep 




QHDragon said:


> I think most of the trailers on there cost about 1000 more than I can spend.
> 
> I am getting a little discouraged, a lot of people say that pulling with a jeep is a bad on the tranny and the breaks aren't really ment for it.
> 
> I want a trailer so bad!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Jeep Cherokees with the straight six are rated to be able to pull 5000 pounds safely. 

My dad has a f-350 diseal that he never uses that I am trying to convince him to let me steal for a bit, but he lives six hours away.

I really don't wanna get rid of the jeep...


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I have a horse terailer in MI that is actually a two horse trailer put one of the spaces has a thing to put small tack in. I need a new trailer so i am selling mine.


----------



## EventinginMI (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm slightly concerned about this... My dad had a Jeep Grand Cherokee, rated for 5,000 lbs towing, and well..
We have a fiberglass/wood 2-horse atm, and when we loaded my horse, it was like the horse was wagging the jeep, and pretty much a disaster, even for once around the block. Needless to say, we no longer have a jeep.
Also, our trailer is for sale, but because my 16.1hh horse doesn't fit, I doubt yours will... =[
I'm just worried that you'll purchase the trailer and find out you can't safely tow it.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

No worries, won't be towing with the jeep. I have my dad's 350 diesel for a bit, and I am trying to sell the jeep to get my own towing truck.


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hm...I pull my trailer just fine with my Grand Cherokee. However, it's a limited and has a V8, so...? The temp stays good, the trailer doesn't wobble, the RMP's stay below 2000 (usually right at 1500 once the speed has leveled out). I really, really baby it though and accelerate and slow down very gradually, and I keep a longer distance between me and the car in front of me...but I would do that pulling a trailer with any vehicle. I went to the Jeep dealership and talked to them, and really researched beforehand. I wouldn't try it with my b/f's Jeep, however, which is a Jeep Classic V6.

Good luck with getting your new towing truck, though. I'm sure it will be the best choice. I'm just not able to afford one right now, or I would get an old truck for hauling, too. Save some wear and tear on the Jeep.


----------

